# Tympanoplasty 69631 and Derma-fat-fascia graft 15770



## prayercoder (May 13, 2014)

The description of 69631 in Optum Procedures Coder's Desk Reference describes the graft as part of the procedure, but doesn't say it can't be reported separately.

Further research at this site
http://www.entnet.org/Practice/upload/Coding-for-Tympanoplasty.pdf
says:
To repair the tympanic membrane perforation, a graft is harvested either from the temporalis fascia or other tissue. Occasionally a graft is used from material other than fascia. The graft harvest through a separate incision and placement is additionally reportable.

This site also seems to say the same:
http://www.supercoder.com/coding-ne...e-coder-tympanoplasty-requiring-graft-article

Would you ENT coders please tell me if the derma fascia graft can be billed separately from the tympanoplasty?
Thanks


----------



## jessica81680@comcast.net (May 14, 2014)

The graft is not included as part of the tympanoplasty and may be billed separately.


----------



## elsaee87 (Nov 14, 2020)

NO fascia is not- cartilage is- with separate incision and closure documented.


----------

